# Imac qui s'éteint tout seul...



## foobz (14 Février 2014)

Bonjour a tous! 

J'ai fait un peu le tour des forums d'aide, les guides et autres "troubleshootings" pour mon Imac mais le probleme persiste donc je me suis dit que peut etre vous pourriez m'aider!

Mon Imac 27" acheté en 2010 s'éteint tout seul apres des périodes d'activité indéterminées. Pour expliquer un peu plus, hier il s'est éteint une premiere fois tout seul, puis maintenant lorsqu'on l'allume, au bout d'un certain temps (allant de 5 minutes a 1 heure), il s'éteint comme si il y avait une coupure de courant. Pas de processus comme si il était éteint en passant par le menu pomme, il s'éteint brusquement sans raison.

J'ai bien sur tout d'abord pensé a un souci d'alim, mais j'ai effectué quelques vérifications au préalable.

   J'ai commencé par regarder la console pour voir si un message d'erreur répétitif s'affichait correspondant aux heures ou il s'était éteint. Je vois une multitude de messages d'erreur de Spotify et de plusieurs widgets. Je regarde les widgets, Istatpro s'était démultiplié et donc j'ai supprimé les widgets et logiciels en question, pensant que peut etre ils étaient la source de mes soucis. Ne m'y connaissant pas super bien en informatique, je releve les erreurs qui ressortent de la console, et en cherchant sur internet je ne trouve rien de tres probant, ou du moins rien qui signale un souci "critique".

   Au fur et a mesure des guides qui défilent, je remarque une personne qui cite le disque dur. Je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, je fais "vérifier le disque", un message d'erreur apparait en rouge, une erreur de volumes, le disque doit etre réparé. Ok, la je me dis "hmmm", ca sent pas bon! Je redémarre en safe mode, en appuyant sur shift au démarrage. Page de chargement, l'imac redémarre au bout de quelques minutes, je retourne dans l'utilitaire de disque, vérification du disque, tout est OK. Sceptique, je redémarre une fois de plus, re-vérif du disque, meme message vert, le disque est OK. Je me dis "youpi!". Mais fausse joie, au bout de 15 min, il s'éteint.

  Ensuite, je reset le SMC. 1 fois, rien. 2 fois pour etre sur, rien non plus, il continue a s'éteindre tout seul.

 Je vérifie également dans les réglages et mises en veille, en ayant remarqué que parfois depuis un certain temps, il se mettait en veille et parfois non. Rien la-dedans non plus.

  Je change également le cable d'alimentation en essayant avec un autre, mais il s'éteint également.

Le Imac est sous snow leopard, et il démarre correctement. Donc aucun message d'erreur n'indiquant qu'il ait été éteint de maniere anormale ou quoique ce soit. Vraiment comme si on le débranchait.

 Il n'a jamais été démonté pour un quelconque nettoyage de poussiere, est-ce que cela pourrait en etre la cause?

Ce mac n'a jamais eu de soucis depuis que je l'ai acheté, mis a part le superdrive qui ne lit plus les cd/dvd depuis un déménagement mais je n'en avais jamais l'utilité donc je n'ai pas cherché plus loin a ce sujet.

On m'a suggéré de réinstaller snow leopard avec le disque d'origine mais plusieurs problemes se posent a ce niveau :
1: Si il s'éteint pendant l'installation, que se passera-t-il lorsque je redémarrerais la machine?
2: Le superdrive ne lit plus aucun cd/dvd/cd-rom
3: Je ne suis meme pas sur d'avoir encore ce cd sous la main, et CF 1 et 2, vaut-il vraiment la peine que je retourne ma maison pour le chercher? 

On m'a déconseillé d'installer Mavericks sur ce mac parce qu'il est vieillot, et cela pose toujours le probleme numéro 1, si il s'éteint comment je fais? lol

Aussi, il ne surchauffe pas, les ventilos tournent. J'ai remarqué, je ne sais pas si il s'agit d'une coincidence, mais si par exemple on le laisse débranché ou éteint pendant une heure, il marche pendant une heure, et si on le redémarre au bout de 5 minutes, il ne marche que 5 minutes, ainsi de suite, je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport?

Donc pour résumer :
-L'imac 27" date de 2010, est sous snow leopard
-il s'éteint tout seul au bout de temps aléatoires
-pas de message d'erreur
-la prise sur laquelle il est branché marche normalement avec d'autres appareils
-il n'y a que l'imac branché sur cette prise (pas de multiprise)
-le HDD a été réparé et reset SMC effectué
-tout fonctionne normalement lorsqu'il est allumé

Des idées? 

Merci a vous!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

Es tu concerné par cette note : Apple - Assistance - Programme de remplacement du disque dur Seagate 1 To sur l?iMac ?


----------



## foobz (14 Février 2014)

Merci de ta réponse! J'ai en effet vérifié mais cela ne concerne pas mon modele, j'ai check sur le site apple avec mon numéro de série.

J'ai tout de meme tenté sur une autre prise mais toujours pareil. En regardant un peu dans le log au niveau de la console j'ai des messages d'erreurs en face de Kernel avec comme codes :
Previous shutdown cause : -2
Previous shutdown cause : -128

En regardant sur le net j'ai vu que ces codes peuvent correspondre a des erreurs en particulier, mais pas d'infos sur ces deux codes... Enfin au moins j'ai une indication que le systeme s'arrete tout seul car il y a un souci, reste a savoir lequel!


----------



## Xman (14 Février 2014)

Il chauffe ?
Les ventilos fonctionnent ?
Poussière dans les grilles d'aération ?

Surchauffe = arrêt

À vérifier avec iStat


----------



## foobz (14 Février 2014)

Il ne chauffe pas énormément, je vais réinstaller istat ( il s'était dupliqué x6 hier je ne sais pas pourquoi et je l'avais supprimé )

Je soupconne aussi un souci de poussière quelque part, j'ai vu un tuto pour l'ouvrir, je pense qu'a l'intérieur ca doit etre le bordel, rien que la ou se trouvent les barrettes de RAM il y avait 4 cm de poussière... Cela peut-il etre a l'origine? Je l'espere en tout cas :rose:

J'ai recheck les messages d'erreur, il y a les codes 0, 5, -2 et -128, aucune info la-dessus au niveau d'apple c'est super vague!

En tout cas les ventilos tournent... Je réinstalle istat et je vous dis ce qu'il en est, si il ne s'éteint pas entre temps!



EDIT :

Istat : HD = 44 degrés
cpu = 32
ambient = 16
cpu diode = 41
gpu heatsink = 40
mem controller = 48
northbridge = 56
optical drive = 35
power supply 2 = 43

ventilos : 
optical drive = 999 rpm
hard drive = 1099 rpm
cpu fan = 939 rpm


----------



## Xman (14 Février 2014)

Pour le démonter et le nettoyer, la bible est iFixit

Ventilos trop lents, bien trop lents ils devraient tourner autour de 2000 rpm


----------



## foobz (14 Février 2014)

Ah, donc ventilos lents = surchauffe j'imagine? Du a l'obstruction causée par la poussiere? Je me disais pourtant qu'il n'était pas chaud, comme quoi! Je croise les doigts pour que ce soit ca, c'est un peu mon dernier recours avant de me dire "bon, c'est mort!" haha


----------



## Xman (15 Février 2014)

En tout cas c'est une piste à éliminer tiens nous au courant


----------



## foobz (15 Février 2014)

Merci beaucoup des infos en tout cas! 

Demain je vais aller m'occuper de cela, Ifixit est une tres bonne source!


----------



## foobz (25 Avril 2014)

Bonjour! 

Je reviens vers vous au cas ou mon expérience puisse être utile a d'autres personnes 

Suite aux problemes recontrés avec mon Imac, j'ai suivi les conseils divers et a deux nous avons décidé de l'ouvrir et le nettoyer. En effet, l'intérieur et les ventilateurs étaient pleins de poussiere et de crasse. Nous avons utilisé de l'air sec pour enlever tout cela et avons refermé le tout et depuis l'ordinateur marche a merveille, ne s'est plus du tout éteint!

MAIS :

Il y a toujours un "mais"! 

En ouvrant l'Imac, grace aux guides sur Ifixit, nous avons constaté la minutie nécessaire a ouvrir ce genre d'ordi... 

Il faut avoir le tournevis pour enlever les vis sur le coté! Ce qui semble super simple mais pas tant que cela! Il faut que le tournevis soit pile poil a la bonne taille, qu'il soit fin (sinon ca ne passe pas!), et si il est aimanté bon courage (le métal sur les cotés empechant de récupérer les vis etc etc).

Apres avoir passé cette étape, il y a en tout 3 connectiques a débrancher afin de pouvoir enlever completement l'écran. Chose simple me direz-vous, mais je déconseillerais aux non-adeptes de ce genre de manip de le faire seuls. Tout simplement parce que le tout est lourd, et tenir l'écran d'une main tout en essayant de voir en-dessous releve d'une grande dextérité! 

J'avais une certaine appréhension a ouvrir un Imac car je sais qu'Apple a des machines très "soudées", ce qui rend la tache très complexe comparé a une tour de pc, par exemple.
Et ce qui devait arriver arriva! En voulant reconnecter le tout petit cable qui est le LCD sensor, catastrophe! Celui-ci est vraiment compliqué a reconnecter, un geste de travers et le capuchon en plastique a cédé...

En refermant l'écran, on a rallumé l'Imac et a cause de ce petit cable cassé, l'ordinateur ne savait plus a quelle température il était, du coup les ventilos tournaient a fond! Un avion de chasse le machin!
Du coup, nous avons installé un logiciel permettant de mettre une valeur minimale et maximale pour les ventilateurs, pour éviter qu'ils tournent trop fort. Le bémol étant qu'il faut surveiller constamment la chaleur des éléments pour vérifier si on a pas mis de valeurs trop basses. On évite du coup les jeux et autres, meme si de toute maniere l'Imac ne sert a l'heure actuelle que pour des choses basiques comme internet + films.

La morale de l'histoire étant que lorsqu'on ouvre un Imac, il faut faire SUPER GAFFE, c'est vraiment fragile et quand on est un peu bourrine comme moi, il vaut mieux laisser la tache a quelqu'un d'autre!

Deuxieme chose a savoir, avant de dramatiser et de se dire "mon ordi est fichu", si il s'éteint d'un coup plusieurs fois d'affilé sans raison, il y a de fortes chances qu'il ait besoin d'un bon nettoyage! 


Foobz


----------



## papadben (25 Avril 2014)

Quand il y avait un chantier de construction derrière chez moi qui levait énormément de poussière, je passais l'aspirateur sur toutes les ouïes de l'ordi une fois toutes les deux semaines...


----------

